# A new King is comin' from De Rosa



## nemorino

Dear De Rosa's friends.... Some interesting news from Italy

Probably the new "top di gamma" De Rosa will be presented in a few months. It's almost ready.

It will be a new frame, not a restyling of the king 3.

The rumors say that the frame is very "muscular" with large tubes

I don't know nothing else.....

Hope you'll enjoy the news.... 

Ciao


----------



## Ride-Fly

will it look like a Pinarello Dogma/Prince? Those are some muscular looking frames. Canyons and Focus also have huuuge tubes. Wonder which one it will be like?


----------



## nemorino

Here it is the new De Rosa King:


----------



## MERAKMAN

It DOES look different to present King3 RS...BB is huge and down tube seems to be huge, head tube also. Stays are bigger..

Do you live in Milano or visit often? Were you allowed inside De Rosa shop to take more pictures?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## nemorino

MERAKMAN said:


> It DOES look different to present King3 RS...BB is huge and down tube seems to be huge, head tube also. Stays are bigger..
> 
> Do you live in Milano or visit often? Were you allowed inside De Rosa shop to take more pictures?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Hi Merakman, yes I live near Milano...

I post a photo of the new bike (not only frame) in a new thread (this was "a new king is comin'"... now the king has come  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3354373#post3354373

bye


----------



## MERAKMAN

nemorino said:


> Hi Merakman, yes I live near Milano...
> 
> I post a photo of the new bike (not only frame) in a new thread (this was "a new king is comin'"... now the king has come
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3354373#post3354373
> 
> bye


Thanks nemorino! Am I right in thinking the picture of the King frame, on its own, was taken in De Rosa's shop window? 
If so, was the new pic of the King frame fully built up, taken at a different shop? I say, because theres all sorts of different bikes in the background, not just De Rosas. Thanks again for posting, great info!


----------



## nemorino

yes

the first picture was taken in the factory window of De Rosa

The second one in a very important De Rosa shop near where I live (nearest Lecco and Lake of Como than Milan)


----------



## De Rosa

Herewith my new King 3 RS 2012. In love...


----------



## aurora

Great looking bike. Are these available anywhere yet for purchase?


----------



## nemorino

aurora said:


> Great looking bike. Are these available anywhere yet for purchase?


Not yet I think.... the first frames are avaibile here in Italy

De Rosa user, where are you from?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Humongous chain stays!


----------



## De Rosa

nemorino said:


> Not yet I think.... the first frames are avaibile here in Italy
> 
> De Rosa user, where are you from?


I am from The Netherlands. Have seen the frame already in 2 shops over here.


----------



## aurora

De Rosa said:


> I am from The Netherlands. Have seen the frame already in 2 shops over here.


Hi De Rosa user,

Do you know the names of those shops and whether they have online stores? I am in Australia and De Rosas are very rare and expensive here.

Thanks.


----------



## De Rosa

aurora said:


> Hi De Rosa user,
> 
> Do you know the names of those shops and whether they have online stores? I am in Australia and De Rosas are very rare and expensive here.
> 
> Thanks.


Have seen one 2012 model hanging in the shop of www.salden.nl (side only in Dutch and you have to contact them by phone for 2012 version as online shop is not showing it). This is one of the most cheapest bicycle shops of the Netherlands.
Other well known online shop in Europe is www.flarer.it. No info if they already have 2012 version.


----------



## nemorino

I heard that this week or maybe the next one there will be the official presentation of the king RS frame in a famous De Rosa shop near Milan, with prices and specs and maybe a test drive

The frame is already in some shops but there's nothing on the official site


----------



## nemorino

here the new king in black & red


----------



## msantos

*De Rosa King 3 RS 2012 Model*

Apparently I have the first one in the U.S. which just arrived the other day. Absolutely gorgeous! It has a larger tapered head tube 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 semi wave fork. Larger/beefier tubing with a triangular top tube and beefy stays. I chose the Black Metallic and Pearl White paint job that is Molto Bene! Here are my pics...


----------



## De Rosa

msantos said:


> Apparently I have the first one in the U.S. which just arrived the other day. Absolutely gorgeous! It has a larger tapered head tube 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 semi wave fork. Larger/beefier tubing with a triangular top tube and beefy stays. I chose the Black Metallic and Pearl White paint job that is Molto Bene! Here are my pics...


@msantos: Very nice! Basically the inverted color scheme from my bike.
Couple of remarks for installation:
- use liner to cover the shifting cables where they come out of the frame, otherwise frame immediately will be damaged;
- clearance between frame and shifting cables below tube is very small. Suggest to put 2 or 3 rubber 'donuts' per shifting cable to avoid (noise from) vibration.
Good luck. What groupset are you going to install?


----------



## msantos

*2012 De Rosa King 3 RS*



De Rosa said:


> @msantos: Very nice! Basically the inverted color scheme from my bike.
> Couple of remarks for installation:
> - use liner to cover the shifting cables where they come out of the frame, otherwise frame immediately will be damaged;
> - clearance between frame and shifting cables below tube is very small. Suggest to put 2 or 3 rubber 'donuts' per shifting cable to avoid (noise from) vibration.
> Good luck. What groupset are you going to install?


Thanks for the tips!! I was admiring your pic and was looking at it daily while awaiting the arrival of my frame. Actually, I prefer your colour scheme. Are you in the U.S. or in the Netherlands as the article suggested? 

I am installing a Super Record Gruppo which is the only way to go for an Italian bici. By the way, how does the bike ride and handle? I previously had the 2010 King 3 and I loved the ride but heard was subdued compared to the 2011 RS.


----------



## De Rosa

msantos said:


> Thanks for the tips!! I was admiring your pic and was looking at it daily while awaiting the arrival of my frame. Actually, I prefer your colour scheme. Are you in the U.S. or in the Netherlands as the article suggested?
> 
> I am installing a Super Record Gruppo which is the only way to go for an Italian bici. By the way, how does the bike ride and handle? I previously had the 2010 King 3 and I loved the ride but heard was subdued compared to the 2011 RS.


Campa SR indeed is the perfect match!!!
Can only say that the bike drives perfect; very responsive, feeling no speed limitation in going descend. 

Yes, I am a Dutchman and live in The Netherlands.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Is the De Rosa King RS frame made in Italy?


----------



## msantos

AnthonyL88 said:


> Is the De Rosa King RS frame made in Italy?


Yes, it is 100% made in Italia! Only the tubes are made in Japan by Toray and then assembled and painted at the factory in Milano. 

De Rosa makes all their models in their factory but the two lowest models "Avant" and the "R848" which are made in Taiwan to keep the prices competitive.


----------



## veloci1

msantos, how much was the frame? who did you buy from?


----------



## msantos

*2012 De Rosa King 3 RS*



veloci1 said:


> msantos, how much was the frame? who did you buy from?


Too much


----------



## AuYeung

Very nice King & it is made in Italy.
Nowadays you don't see many bikes make in Italy.


----------



## msantos

AuYeung said:


> Very nice King & it is made in Italy.
> Nowadays you don't see many bikes make in Italy.


Yes, It is entirely hand made in Milan, Italy at their factory. See my review of the built-up bike on the forum under "2012 De Rosa King 3 RS Paint Issues".


----------



## nemorino

I'm not so sure that the new king, like the older king 3, is entirely hand made in Milan

The carbon fiber is japan made but the frame I think is made in western Asia and then refined and painted in Italy

The "old" king 3 only in the custom version was made in Italy but the standard version was made in taiwan or china (on the fork of my king 3 there was a label "made in China)

All the steel, aluminium, titanium frames are hand made in Italy, the carbon frames probabily not


----------



## samh

is this bb30 bottom bracket? what standard?


----------



## msantos

samh said:


> is this bb30 bottom bracket? what standard?


Yes, The BB30 is the new standard for the King RS.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Holy s##t! I like the new King 3 RS!

My only bug bear would be, why did De Rosa call it exactly the same as the previous model when it is/looks entirely new? Why not the King 4, or the King Super or something?

I can't believe they are avaliable to buy already!


----------



## nemorino

I love the new king in black

why did the call king Rs.... maybe 'cause the King is "just" an evolution (a big evolution) of the older king 3 RS



next autumn, a brand new masterpiece with "aero" solutions, will be ready.... really really different 

that frame will be the new "top di gamma" De Rosa... so let's wait


----------



## DAmianwelch

That's a great looking evolution of the King, excited to see this for real!


----------

